# iPhone 4 switch problem



## kazza007 (Apr 15, 2013)

Seem to have a problem with my year and a half old eBay purchased iPhone 4 switch . It's quite unresponsive: you really have to push the on off switch hard to the point where I'm left with an indentation on my finger 

Anyone else had this?

What are my options?

Will apple do an exchange? Or repair? Free?

Should I just flog on eBay & get a non apple phone for the first time in 4 years such as a galaxy s3 from eBay?

Never known how to use iTunes & it's duplicated many of my songs 3 times & pissed me off so maybe time to change?


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 15, 2013)

Try popping into an Apple store be ultra charming (I know I'm out of warranty etc etc) and they might help you out.. I had an issue with my connecter and they removed a heap of pocket-lint for me.


----------



## prunus (Apr 15, 2013)

Assuming you mean the metal switch on the top edge, I had trouble with mine getting jammed up with grit and so on - I spent some time scraping in the gap around it with a needle (giving it a real going over, no namby-pamby poking) and it sorted it out.

Worth a try.


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 15, 2013)

There seems to be no grit. But I'll give cleaning it a try

Does it matter it being a non original owner phone? Can they trace it/do I mention it?

Can I expect a straight swap like the old days I hear about (assuming they still stock a 16gb 4)


----------



## peterkro (Apr 15, 2013)

It's worth trying this:
http://www.idownloadblog.com/2011/12/22/recalibrate-home-button-responsive/

Don't know how effective it is as I've never had the problem. Lovephone will replace for £34 if necessary.(cleaning with a bit of isopropyl alcohol may help as well)


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 15, 2013)

Actually there is a bit of dirt. Can I remove the switch or should I get a needle to scrape it out?


----------



## peterkro (Apr 15, 2013)

peterkro said:


> It's worth trying this:
> http://www.idownloadblog.com/2011/12/22/recalibrate-home-button-responsive/
> 
> Don't know how effective it is as I've never had the problem. Lovephone will replace for £34 if necessary.(cleaning with a bit of isopropyl alcohol may help as well)


 
PS I assumed you were talking about the home button,from above posts it appears you were referring to the on/off switch.

If cleaning scraping does not work this technical "shove a piece of folded paper in switch" solution may help:


----------



## prunus (Apr 15, 2013)

kazza007 said:


> Actually there is a bit of dirt. Can I remove the switch or should I get a needle to scrape it out?


 
I don't know any way to remove the switch - I just scraped round it.  Incidentally it wasn't very obvious to me that there was dirt in it, but after a few minutes going round it really well with a needle it was fine again.


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 15, 2013)

Cheers will try it after work (the paper clip I've used is too thick  )


----------



## prunus (Apr 15, 2013)

kazza007 said:


> Cheers will try it after work (the paper clip I've used is too thick  )


 
Yes, it really does have to be a sharp needle.  Let us know how it goes...


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 15, 2013)

Cheers will do

I have to say, the round home button has also got troublesome and I'm increasingly pressing it up to 5 times to work

I used to clean the phone with a damp cloth, do you think it's water damaged ?


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 17, 2013)

I got some dust balls out from the side of the switch, but it still hasn't made much difference. My finger is covered from switch imprints pushing down so hard.

And the home button is less responsive recently; I'm having to press it several times to work.

It's all rather annoying, and I'm tempted to get rid and go to Samsung or something as I've had enough of apple and their shit & they're overpriced gear and brainwashed fanpeople.

Is it likely though, to save the hassle of Nigerian scammers on eBay, that apple will fix this if I turn up with an eBay purchased phone? Or anywhere that will do this sort of repair? Does the home button (lack of) responsivity sound water induced?


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 17, 2013)

kazza007 said:


> ..It's all rather annoying, and I'm tempted to get rid and go to Samsung or something as I've had enough of apple and their shit & they're overpriced gear and brainwashed fanpeople...


Ditch it, why prolong the agony - maybe you both just need a bit of space


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 17, 2013)

I think you're right. Maybe the 'space' will lead to a 'permanent break'. I know android is waiting round the corner, looking sexy


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 17, 2013)

kazza007 said:


> I think you're right. Maybe the 'space' will lead to a 'permanent break'. I know android is waiting round the corner, looking sexy


 
Fucking apple.


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 22, 2013)

got told i'd have to fucking pay 119quid for a replacement. anywhere do iphone repairs in s.yorks?


----------

